# Bentspoke - Barley Griffin Recipe



## pete-ej20 (2/12/19)

Hi Guys,

This is one of my favourite beers, and am keen to have a crack at something replicating it.

All I've got to go off (from the Bentspoke website) is 4.2%ABV, 18 IBU's and Ekuanot and Mosaic hops.

Any thoughts, suggestions, inputs?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## BrutusB (3/12/19)

90% ale/10% wheat. Mash it at 65%. Use the Ekuanot for bittering. Dry hop with Ekuanot and Mosaic. US05.


----------



## pete-ej20 (3/12/19)

BrutusB said:


> 90% ale/10% wheat. Mash it at 65%. Use the Ekuanot for bittering. Dry hop with Ekuanot and Mosaic. US05.



Thanks mate - you don't think any other specialty grains?


----------



## darren.blackwell (28/3/20)

pete-ej20 said:


> Thanks mate - you don't think any other specialty grains?


How’d the Barley Griffin recipe go?


----------



## pete-ej20 (6/4/20)

darren.blackwell said:


> How’d the Barley Griffin recipe go?



haven't done it yet - looking at doing my next brew this coming weekend, wasn't sure whether to do this or an american amber ale recipe I've put together...


----------



## Grmblz (7/4/20)

CRANKSHAFT!!! 
*ABV*
5.8%
*IBU*
35
*HOPS*
EKUANOT, SIMCOE, CITRA, CENTENNIAL
Any ideas?


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/4/20)

@Grmblz Bentspoke Crankshaft IPA clone


----------



## Grmblz (7/4/20)

Yeah I saw that as part of my original search a while back, I was hoping for a recipe but can't find anything. Their "recumbent" flight is an absolute ball tearer, they're quite happy to discuss what hops they use but after that it's nada.


----------



## Julesf (7/4/20)

I've had a couple goes at this. Not sure on the hops. After tasting side by side with the real deal I will mash at a bit higher temp to draw out the caramel malty goodness a bit more, like 68-69 degrees.
Anyone had a go at the Cluster 8? Farkin love that beer. Actually all their beers.


----------



## Julesf (7/4/20)

Actually looking at the website hops as per grmblz post. Gonna have to have another go now!


----------



## pete-ej20 (10/4/20)

So I finally had a crack at brewing this today - hop schedule was a bit of a stab in the dark - recipe I made can be found here - ill update this post and blog with how it turns out


----------

